
Rex - Regular Expression Exploration - shawndumas
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/rex/
======
kodefuguru
I've played around with this. You can reference the executable and play around
with it.

[http://www.kodefuguru.com/post/2010/05/03/Generate-
Matches-f...](http://www.kodefuguru.com/post/2010/05/03/Generate-Matches-for-
Regular-Expressions-Using-Rex.aspx)

~~~
shawndumas
I got the link from you ;)

------
xtacy
Something that you can run right in your browser (flash based):
<http://osteele.com/tools/reanimator/>

------
lukeqsee
Is it just me, or is this site down? #microsoftfail

~~~
shawndumas
up for me

~~~
lukeqsee
Funny. I can get to it with firefox but not chrome.

~~~
shawndumas
i'm on chrome and it's up for me

